# Proof Republicans hate soccer



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

Your Leadership in action Marspeed, Sheriff Joey, et al... Shame shame shame

"The news has me triggered," Rep. Gaetz said in a statement. He added that he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."









						BREAKING: Gaetz Introducing Bill Requiring US Soccer to Stand for Anthem or Face Financial Repercussions
					

Congressman Gaetz revealed on his podcast "Hot Takes with Matt Gaetz" today that he is drafting legislation compelling US Soccer to reverse the decision they made repealing Policy 604-1, which requires players to stand for the national anthem. “Today the news has me triggered,” Gaetz says, “The...




					gaetz.house.gov


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Your Leadership in action Marspeed, Sheriff Joey, et al... Shame shame shame
> 
> "The news has me triggered," Rep. Gaetz said in a statement. He added that he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."
> 
> ...


So it's only Republicans that want standing demands and they also hate soccer and all Democrats love soccer and want kneeling allowed always and get t out?  Is that right Mavs?  I know two Dems right now who are more intense about the flag and respect it and standing for it then I ever was.  I'm for whatever the person wants to do.  I don;t agree at all with what this Congressman is proposing at all.  I understand his point of view well and I respect it. That's why we have Congress folks to make laws and then they debate and then vote.  If it passes ((this won;t pass imo)) it goes to the Senate and then they vote.  Then the President either signs or vetos.  Today, their are other ways to make laws and were watching it all unfold on live tv. Some people like to set their own laws first and then tell people those are the laws and shut up.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Jun 12, 2020)

What does this have to do with the So Cal Soccer scene?


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So it's only Republicans that want standing demands and they also hate soccer and all Democrats love soccer and want kneeling allowed always and get t out?  Is that right Mavs?  I know two Dems right now who are more intense about the flag and respect it and standing for it then I ever was.  I'm for whatever the person wants to do.  I don;t agree at all with what this Congressman is proposing at all.  I understand his point of view well and I respect it. That's why we have Congress folks to make laws and then they debate and then vote.  If it passes ((this won;t pass imo)) it goes to the Senate and then they vote.  Then the President either signs or vetos.  Today, their are other ways to make laws and were watching it all unfold on live tv. Some people like to set their own laws first and then tell people those are the laws and shut up.


Trumps biggest Republican fan in the House of Representatives....the Republican speaker, if they controlled the house...said he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."

its right there in front of you ... I don’t need a fucking civics  lesson... what we need is them out of power. SEND A MESSAGE... and Unite and defend the sport you love or die by being divided.  Condemn him now.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> What does this have to do with the So Cal Soccer scene?


There wouldn’t  be one if this member of Congress your government gets his way.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Judge @Dominic , I had no idea where this thread came from.  Mavs is a baby forum user and put this in the wrong area.  Please move to Off Topic.  I just felt bad for my friends on the right who have worked their asses off to be better humans and to have more compassion towards all peeps.  They used to be, "tough luck, Carson made it and so should you." Tough love and sort of the survival of the fittest.  I see more compassion now from them and that is good.  Good peeps on both sides and those even in the middle have some good souls.  Bad apples everywhere.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Trumps biggest Republican fan in the House of Representatives....the Republican speaker, if they controlled the house...said he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."
> 
> its right there in front of you ... I don’t need a fucking civics  lesson... what we need is them out of power. SEND A MESSAGE... and Unite and defend the sport you love or die by being divided.  Condemn him now.


I condemn this potential law that Gaetz wants to pass.  I also ask Mr Gaetz to reconsider and love soccer like my dd does and respect it more.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

This is one reason why FIFA prevents governmental interference in soccer organizations. @RepMattGaetz could cause the US from not Co-hosting the 2026 World Cup and the jobs and money that will create. He really is a tool.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Trumps biggest Republican fan in the House of Representatives....the Republican speaker, if they controlled the house...said he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."
> 
> its right there in front of you ...* I don’t need a fucking civics*  lesson... what we need is them out of power. SEND A MESSAGE... and Unite and defend the sport you love or die by being divided.  Condemn him now.


Actually, I think are hole country needs a brush up on basic civics and rule of law Mavs.  I have a very dear friend who got her business ripped off from a cheat. Long story, but without basic rules of law and civics and especially in today times ((this happen years ago)), she would have had no recourse. Instead, she sued his ass and took home the bacon from the cheat.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> This is one reason why FIFA prevents governmental interference in soccer organizations. @RepMattGaetz could cause the US from not Co-hosting the 2026 World Cup and the jobs and money that will create. He really is a tool.


I dont know much about him but I dont like his attitude at all about soccer.  He needs to stay out of soccer ((unless he has money for us)) and focus on more important things like with that Flynn case and wire tapping stuff.  Move along sir I would say.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> There wouldn’t  be one if this member of Congress your government gets his way.


I would suggest you pay up to Dom for platinum btw.  Dom is working extra hard now because he has to answer all of complaints and protests.  He's our leader and it gives you more online mojo.  Plus, you can delete all you wan and correct spelling & grammar.  Lastly, if you sign up tonight, it would go to those in need and you won;t see anymore ads.  Please consider and don;t feel any pressure to give back to the soccer community in Socal


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

Matt Gaetz is proof there are worse things for American Soccer than failing to qualify for a World Cup

His record: dismal 








						Rep. Matt Gaetz [R-FL1]’s 2019 legislative statistics.
					

Got the 2nd fewest cosponsors on their bills compared to Florida Delegation, and other 2019 legislative statistics




					www.govtrack.us


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Matt Gaetz is proof there are worse things for American Soccer than failing to qualify for a World Cup
> 
> His record: dismal
> 
> ...


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

weak gaetz and Sheriff Joel  targeting us soccer  Not gonna go well for them. All these fake patriots in the posts should make for entertaining reading.


----------



## JPS (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe, Outlaw and Micpapa are all one person acting as three different people. He's part of Russian propaganda in US election to create maximum division. It's very obvious what this guy is doing. Just stop responding to him. They hire people full time over there to post divisive stuff in US media


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I would suggest you pay up to Dom for platinum btw.  Dom is working extra hard now because he has to answer all of complaints and protests.  He's our leader and it gives you more online mojo.  Plus, you can delete all you wan and correct spelling & grammar.  Lastly, if you sign up tonight, it would go to those in need and you won;t see anymore ads.  Please consider and don;t feel any pressure to give back to the soccer community in Socal


Come on now, John McCain and JPS don’t have that kind of coin and they are used to the government dime.


----------



## messy (Jun 13, 2020)

JPS said:


> Sheriff Joe, Outlaw and Micpapa are all one person acting as three different people. He's part of Russian propaganda in US election to create maximum division. It's very obvious what this guy is doing. Just stop responding to him. They hire people full time over there to post divisive stuff in US media


I believe that’s probably correct. Nono also Russian.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 13, 2020)

It’s started... Lady G is voting for Joe Biden.  Save soccer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271789860135809025


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Judge @Dominic , I had no idea where this thread came from.  Mavs is a baby forum user and put this in the wrong area.  Please move to Off Topic.  I just felt bad for my friends on the right who have worked their asses off to be better humans and to have more compassion towards all peeps.  They used to be, "tough luck, Carson made it and so should you." Tough love and sort of the survival of the fittest.  I see more compassion now from them and that is good.  Good peeps on both sides and those even in the middle have some good souls.  Bad apples everywhere.


Lol I just realized I’m “Mavs”... thanks for the nickname “Karen”...  Republicans are venal psychopaths. There are not good people on both sides... it’s a spectrum of good and evil... you are either a wolf, a sheep, or a Shepard... and there is no way n hell Republicans are Shepards in this environment.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> This is one reason why FIFA prevents governmental interference in soccer organizations. @RepMattGaetz could cause the US from not Co-hosting the 2026 World Cup and the jobs and money that will create. He really is a tool.


There are plenty of tools on both sides of the aisle.  More than enough to go around.  What’s really tiring is every example of somebody on either side doing something stupid is a condemnation of the entire party and people who believe that way.  It’s exactly the prejudiced behavior people are supposedly speaking out against....kind of ironic.  It’s gotten boring.  Please post all the political opinions in the Off Topic section...there is good action there for anybody interested.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Lol I just realized I’m “Mavs”... thanks for the nickname “Karen”...  Republicans are venal psychopaths. There are not good people on both sides... it’s a spectrum of good and evil... you are either a wolf, a sheep, or a Shepard... and there is no way n hell Republicans are Shepards in this environment.


I'm Independent Mavs.  The Bible tells me no one is good, not even you bro, only the Lord is good.  It all comes down to a choice.  So we all have four choices, not three.

1. Wolf
2. Sheep
3. Shepard
4. Wolf in Sheeps clothing

*#4 is the one to watch out for*

A *Wolf* in *Sheep's Clothing*: Origin and *Meaning*. A dangerous person who is *pretending to be harmless;* an enemy who is disguised as a friend. This idiom is a warning that you cannot necessarily trust someone simply because they appear to be kind and friendly.

I see #4 as the most dangerous of all the fakes out there.  I can see the wolf very well in the sheep clothing but most can;t see what I see.  I have an amazing memory and my eyes see like a Hawk.  Most of the human race is not smart enough or have the brain power and they have to pick sides and then work it all from there to make their views the right views.  Not this Karen.  No side to really pick. The law of two is not the law of the Universe or the heavens.  Remember Mavs, it's a choice and we will all be held accountable for our choices, especially the ones we work hard to make sure our choice is the winning choice. Someone is watching and their is no hiding in the next life from what I'm told.  Be safe and don;t worry about the one who can destroy your physical body.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> It’s started... Lady G is voting for Joe Biden.  Save soccer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271789860135809025


Maybe Biden couldn’t find any underage girls?
Any port in a storm.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Your Leadership in action Marspeed, Sheriff Joey, et al... Shame shame shame
> 
> "The news has me triggered," Rep. Gaetz said in a statement. He added that he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."
> 
> ...


*F@#KIN A....!*
*
STAND UP AND RESPECT THE FLAG OF THE COUNTRY YOU ARE
PLAYING IN !
*
*OR F@#K OFF !






*


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Trumps biggest Republican fan in the House of Representatives....the Republican speaker, if they controlled the house...said he doesn't "like soccer enough" to care about the sport beyond his own political interest, and said a national soccer team "is not something we have to have."
> 
> its right there in front of you ... I don’t need a fucking civics  lesson... what we need is them out of power. SEND A MESSAGE... and Unite and defend the sport you love or die by being divided.  Condemn him now.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *F@#KIN A....!*
> 
> *STAND UP AND RESPECT THE FLAG OF THE COUNTRY YOU ARE
> PLAYING IN !*
> ...


You know no, I never know how to take your posts. It doesn't really seem like you're trying to win over anyone to your side. It's you're more like trying to show off to your friends how "crazy" right-wing you are.  

I guess there is some fun in seeing who can be the most obnoxious. But the thing is a bunch of people being obnoxious is well... obnoxious. If that makes any sense. Anyway, all I'm trying to say to you is I bet even the conservatives on here will like you better if you told a few more jokes and stuff.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> You know no, I never know how to take your posts. It doesn't really seem like you're trying to win over anyone to your side. It's you're more like trying to show off to your friends how "crazy" right-wing you are.
> 
> I guess there is some fun in seeing who can be the most obnoxious. But the thing is a bunch of people being obnoxious is well... obnoxious. If that makes any sense. Anyway, all I'm trying to say to you is I bet even the conservatives on here will like you better if you told a few more jokes and stuff.


*Tiny " T's " Dilemma*
*
Tiny " T " took a walk
Tiny " T " couldn't talk
Tiny " T " tried to scream
Tiny " T " prayed it was a dream
Tiny " T " saw the " Cucks " kneel 
Tiny " T " he felt the need to squeal
Tiny " T " knew the moves were a joke
Tiny " T " but he had to act as if he was woke
Poor Poor Tiny " T " ....the Democrats have his balls*
*Poor Poor Tiny " T " ....now all he can do is bash his head on walls






*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


>


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 334138, member: 2987"

View attachment 7648
/QUOTE

*Oh Bob.......*
*I " Spy " your guy on the right taking a photo....
I " Spy " your other guy on the left viewing a photo.....
What are they " viewing and taking " .....?
Why it's pictures of YOU fluffing statue ...*
*I " Spy " your fat elbow just below the butt line as YOU fluff....

Poor Poor Bob.....*


----------

